# Life Like T chassis



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Has anyone ever rebuilt one of these before?
The reason I ask is I bought a L/L set today at a thrift store.
Before I bought it I opened the box to make sure the cars were there.
To my surprise both chassis were in the box in pieces. Down to the bare chassis... 
So I figured for $4.90 what the heck...:lol:
If I can't get the chassis back together at least I will have two stock car bodies and some rare L/L 9 inch turns...
So, does anyone have hints for assembling these things?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pretty sure the turns click together sideways, like old AFX, not like newer Tomy / Tyco etc.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL!! Good one Doba.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Seriously , Doba is right they just click together sideways.....
Can't help you on the chassis , I don't have any LL stuff


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've rebuilt them. Suggestion: don't. Use what you have for parts, go to BRS Hobbies online and order some new cars from Brian. The T-Chassis is a PITA to get right and tends to tweek easily. Older chassis are pretty brittle too. New cars run like a cat with it's butt on fire and they handle just as good as the older bodies. I've still got both the new CoT's and some of the older bodies and I still run them at Sequoia on a really short track.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

noddaz--- can you show a picture of the condition they are in now. I might be able to help you from there.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*update... Bad news*

Ok, so the update is bad news. But first, a thank you to everyone that answered. Thank you!
Upon closer inspection at home I find that both chassis are toast.
One is melted and cracked and the other is melted. :lol:
And one arm has thrown one of it's comm plates. :drunk:
Such is life... At least I have two Goodyear stock car bodies and a Goodyear blimp....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Any one of the good items is worth at least $5. You came out on the plus and you've got a cool blimp!:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

What blimp? I've never seen this item from LL. Does anyone have pics?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nodd, if you can salvage some parts from the chassis then between 2 good bodies and some cool track parts youre money is well spent. Try username Tubtrack on the Bay. He sells complete T chassis, or better yet the M. The T is a throwaway if you ever skrag it. The M can be refurbished. Even Buds may have nekkid LL chassis for replacements.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> What blimp? I've never seen this item from LL. Does anyone have pics?


 The blimp was from the Goodyear set. It contained two of the older Lumina stock cars with Goodyear sponsorship, a die cast Goodyear truck and the blimp. Sorry, I don't have any pictures but the set will pop up on eBay every so often. Probably from the mid 1990s.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

The Goodyear set came out in early to mid 1990. The Life-Like cars are like Geo Metros. When they don't work just throw them in the scrap bin.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Based on the date and body style those bodies would have come with M chassis. You can pick up brand new Ms for about $10 each, a bit more for chrome wheels, from Bob at Slot Car Central.


----------

